# Billiger an Handys kommen? Kein Problem!



## DaRula (22. Mai 2002)

Hiho,
hab da im Netz ne seite gefunden Importhandys.de. Dort kann man Händlerlisten bekommen und somit bis zu 80% beim Handykauf sparen. Wenn ihr euch NICHT anmelden wollt, überbrükt doch den ein oder anderen ordner. Wenn ihr nach der Sicherheitslücke hier abbiegt habt ihr schon den Zugriff. Ich bin nur durch Zufall drauf gekommen, also *psss´ 

Cya daRula

Übrigends bekommt ihr dort auch andere Andressen zum Beispiel für GPS-Systeme Laptops und Spielekonsolen


----------



## braindad (23. Mai 2002)

ich verstehe jetzt nur nicht ganz, welche sicherheitslücke du meinst? die billig-js-passwort-abfrage? und das mit dem abbiegen versteh ich dann auch wieder net. ich mein, das pass kann man bestimmt relativ leicht "zurückrechnen". allerdings werden die beitreiber der seite den namen der downloadpage immer wieder ändern (die dow.html ist jedenfall sniht mher erreichbar). denn das passwort ist nur der name der html-datei ("location.href=pass+".html";"). 

aber deine strategie solltest du nohmal erklären, ist nämlih unter umständen ne intressante seite


----------



## DaRula (23. Mai 2002)

Doch, sie ist noch erreichbar, ich hab nur den falschen link gepostet.
Eigentlich müsste er http://www.importhandys.de/secret/dow.html heißen. Diese ist schon mehr als ein Jahr so. das einzige was sich ständig ändert ist die index-seite, natürlich hat die nicht den namen index.html sondern einen ständig ändernden Namen. Schön und gut, aber die dol-seite und die seite der großhändler sind immer schon so geblieben. Mit dem Links abbiegen hab ich nur gemeint: 'seht euch den ordnerinhalt von 'Secret' an und schon seit ihr drin'


----------



## Psyclic (23. Mai 2002)

na klasse und wie komm ich nun an son handy ??
muss ich die bei den genannten großhändlern bestellen oder wie ?


----------



## DaRula (23. Mai 2002)

im normalfall müsstest du für etwa 20€ nen Gewerbe anmelden, das irgendwas mit telekommunikation zu tun hat und dann kannste da anrufen/ hinmaile oder faxen


----------



## braindad (23. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DaRula _
> *im normalfall müsstest du für etwa 20€ nen Gewerbe anmelden, das irgendwas mit telekommunikation zu tun hat und dann kannste da anrufen/ hinmaile oder faxen *



axo, das' ja blöde. mein vater ist selbstständig, hab gedacht, das wäre auch noch eine möglichkeit. aber da gehts nicht im entferntesten um telekommunikation. damnit


----------

